# Potential Land Squats



## LucasDalton (Sep 18, 2019)

I am in process of planning an extended adventure of indefinite duration in which I plan on finding good squat-able land areas in the US and trying my best to stay there throughout the majority of the season, then migrate like a bird along with the pleasant weather. 

My plan is to build a man hauled Hand Cart similar to the WWII M3A4’s and carry all my necessary survival gear (like a damned beast of burden) so that I can live reasonably comfortably in the woods, YET close enough to an area where I can make most of my money for groceries, etc busking with my guitar. 

I’ll stay in a cool area in the Summer and a warm area in the Winter migrating via walking and hopefully hitching.with my man hauled hand cart. Once I get “home base” set up I’ll use my day pack for excursions and adventures into town. 

I realize this is quite an ask, but I’m wondering if any of you might provide me with some very good and specific land areas that would be near perfect for a vagabond like me in both the Winter and Summer seasons. Taking all the various elements that this endeavor entails into consideration of course. 

How would YOU do it?

Thanks 

Lucas


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Sep 18, 2019)

You are going to have a couple really long walks every year, in trying to change climates so distinctly. In fact, pushing a hand cart, the weather may change for the worse while walking and before you arrive, and you’ll just have to turn back. Seriously doubt anyone will pick you up with the cart you describe.


----------



## LucasDalton (Sep 18, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> You are going to have a couple really long walks every year, in trying to change climates so distinctly. In fact, pushing a hand cart, the weather may change for the worse while walking and before you arrive, and you’ll just have to turn back. Seriously doubt anyone will pick you up with the cart you describe.




I don’t know man I’ve had pretty decent luck hitching. I even had people pick me up with a bicycle and a bike trailer in tow (although admittedly I think it was because they thought there might be a baby in there, lol) but this Hand Cart will take up much less room than that rig did. 

Anyhow, any ideas on good areas for woodland squats for summer/winter base camps?


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Sep 18, 2019)

So basically you want to travel around and busk for money and camp in woods? Seems pretty straight forward. You can do that in all 50 states.

The M34A hand cart looks pretty rad for it's antiquity but not very practical if your try to travel long term and cover ground. 

I remember seeing some of those old time kids with guitar packs, thats what what I would do if I was a musician.


----------



## LucasDalton (Sep 18, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> So basically you want to travel around and busk for money and camp in woods? Seems pretty straight forward. You can do that in all 50 states.
> 
> The M34A hand cart looks pretty rad for it's antiquity but not very practical if your try to travel long term and cover ground.
> 
> I remember seeing some of those old time kids with guitar packs, thats what what I would do if I was a musician.



I’m not gonna use a real M3A4 I’m just gonna make something similar, a little smaller and lighter with some upgrades to the design. (IE detachable wheels, and collapsible outer walls so I can reasonably hitch with it).

I plan on living in such a way as to maximize comfort as much as possible given the scenario. 

That why I’m:

1- looking for the MOST idyllic places to possibly hole up in in the summer and winter months, respectively. Not just any place if you know what i mean. Like, where’s the spot that’s the most beautiful while at the same time being the most accommodating to a busking vagabond, in your opinion?

And, 
2- Im using the hand cart for seasonal location changes. Because I’m carrying too much gear (wilderness survival shit and creature comfort shit) even for the largest of external frame packs. The rest of the time I’ll be using a light day pack and my gig bag to zip in and out of town to busk. The Hand cart will only be used 2-3 times a year, then either hidden/ buried or stored away a newly made friends home.

I’m the past I left with intention to be gone for a long time only to return home after a few months for lack of preparation and gear. This time, I really want to make it a multiple year endeavor. That’s why I’ve decided on the hand cart method. 

With this post I’m just asking for advice on ideal locations for the given scenario.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Sep 18, 2019)

Why not two sets of gear, with secure places to leave them, close to each location , soyou can travel light and quickly?

No one can find two places for you, you’re gonna have to visit and evaluate for yourself if they are what you need/want.


----------



## MFB (Sep 20, 2019)

Off the top of my head... I'd do the CO/AZ combo. 

Manitou Springs is full of wierdos and travel friendly. And at the base of Pike Nat forest, so you could find a place 3 or 4 miles from town w a bit of surveying. 

2 days hitching and you could be in Tonto Nat forest for the winter. Though youd have to hitch into town. Im not a huge fan a phoenix, but its warm and tempe is okay, lotsa collge kids and a hip vibe.


----------



## MFB (Sep 20, 2019)

But I agree w Faceplant. 
Hit the road and find some places ya like. 👍


----------



## texastraveler (Sep 21, 2019)

Might not be so easy to push, but have you considered just using shopping carts? You'd be able to ditch/get another without much hassle


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Sep 21, 2019)

There is this thing kind of similar to the touring cart you plan, except with gears that make it way easier to move a load too heavy for a backpack long distances: a loaded touring bike. Harder to hitch with unless you get a high-end folding tourer like a Bike Friday. 

Give the bike touring section a look even if you are anti-bicycle for some reason, lots of info that at least overlaps what you want.


----------



## Twist2xlr8 (Sep 23, 2019)

We made a device called a tillerboard. We’ve put hundreds of miles on ‘em.


----------



## texastraveler (Sep 23, 2019)

Twist2xlr8 said:


> We made a device called a tillerboard. We’ve put hundreds of miles on ‘em.


that's sick, do you just walk alongside em?


----------



## LEAN (Sep 23, 2019)

Probably set your gear up so you can put your front foot in a "slot" and use your back foot for dismounting. It seems like a decent way to cover distance. My friends used to skate/longboard hills around my area and the longboards were always the best to cruise and hit bumps, the board naturally bends so its like suspension.


----------



## LucasDalton (Sep 30, 2019)

MFB said:


> Off the top of my head... I'd do the CO/AZ combo.
> 
> Manitou Springs is full of wierdos and travel friendly. And at the base of Pike Nat forest, so you could find a place 3 or 4 miles from town w a bit of surveying.
> 
> 2 days hitching and you could be in Tonto Nat forest for the winter. Though youd have to hitch into town. Im not a huge fan a phoenix, but its warm and tempe is okay, lotsa collge kids and a hip vibe.



Thanks man I appreciate the advice


----------



## Deleted member 28317 (Apr 1, 2020)

I like the idea

I had a similar one when deciding between getting a van and just building a haul-able trailer from scratch

Having the ability to be towed by other vehicles may be a useful consideration


----------

